# Nanolex Si3D vs CQ UK



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one you would choose and why? What are main differences of products. I have both bottles on the shelf. Which one I should but on my car?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Cquk has already proven itself, but I think nanolex as a brand and every product they have produced have been spot on and has proven itself. So I think you are good either way.
Maybe si3d has a slight advandage that you don't have to top with something like reload often. If you do however want to use sonething after a wash, cquk is the better option.
Anyhow, cquk without reload is also very impressive!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Please if you think that other is better than other, explane why.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Which one you would choose and why?


NONE.



sm81 said:


> What are main differences of products.


different companies use different ways



sm81 said:


> I have both bottles in the shelf.


You mean *ON* the shelf



sm81 said:


> Which one I would but on my car?


we are not mind readers

'VS' is an old way compare is better IMO


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Which one you would choose and why? What are main differences of products. I have both bottles on the shelf. Which one I should but on my car?


The chances are that no one has tried both yet, so can't make a real comparison. As you are in the position of having both then try both and answer your own question and share the results with us. It could be your opportunity to actually contribute something other than question after question to the forum.:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Peugeot said:


> You mean *ON* the shelf


No need to be a jerk since english is not he's first language.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Porta said:


> No need to be a* jerk *since english is not he's first language.


There is no need to be personal about it using that *offensive word*, I just though the OP just miss spell the word that he used we all do it on forum a coming mistake.

JERK is an acronym, abbreviation or slang word often used in American English


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> There is no need to be personal about it using that *offensive word*, I just *though* the OP just miss spell the word that he used we all do it on forum a *coming* mistake.
> 
> JERK is an acronym, abbreviation or slang word often used in American English


You mean *THOUGHT*,*MISSPELLED* and *COMMON*.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

There aren't any differences about hardness of coating? Any differences about dirt repelling and sheeting abilities?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The nanolex coating is so new I very much doubt there are many people that have used both, let alone had it on the car long enough to really comment on its properties


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> The nanolex coating is so new I very much doubt there are many people that have used both, let alone had it on the car long enough to really comment on its properties


Where are all those test guys which helped to develop these


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

How many of those reviews have you seen? Because I've only seen a couple

Even the trials and samples that were sent out, still not many, and probably less of those have actually used CQUK as well


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Sm81 was a recipient of a sample, even having the cheek to complain that it was only 10ml and therefore not enough to do the whole car!!!
There are way too many on this forum who are looking to get something for free and then don't even have the decency to use it and give feedback to the manufacturer.
Those of a parasitic nature run the risk of ruining it for everyone because sooner or later some of these manufacturers will withdraw their generous offers.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bevvo said:


> Sm81 was a recipient of a sample, even having the cheek to complain that it was only 10ml and therefore not enough to do the whole car!!!
> There are way too many on this forum who are looking to get something for free and then don't even have the decency to use it and give feedback to the manufacturer.
> Those of a parasitic nature run the risk of ruining it for everyone because sooner or later some of these manufacturers will withdraw their generous offers.


I will use it sooner or later. Don't worry:buffer:
Where I complained that it was only 10ml?? I didn't.

Florian: Does reload or others spray sealants bond top of Si3D?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

To be fair to Nanolex here SM you were the first to ask when samples became available the least you could do is use it and report your findings, that's the whole point of companies sending out samples in the first place not to just stock up peoples shelves.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sm81 said:


> I will use it sooner or later. Don't worry:buffer:
> Where I complained that it was only 10ml?? I didn't.
> 
> Florian: Does reload or others spray sealants bond top of Si3D?


tbf, you did..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4882272&postcount=84

Our sponsers are generous enough to give away these samples at their own expense, im sure they and the forum members would appreciate a review...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What are you doing sm81? Use the Nanolex, compare it to the CQUK, then report back to us.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> tbf, you did..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4882272&postcount=84
> 
> Our sponsers are generous enough to give away these samples at their own expense, im sure they and the forum members would appreciate a review...





> One question: Applications manual said that consumption is about 50ml for paint + rims? How this 10ml bottle is enough then to do whole car?


Where did you see complaining??? Always has been pointed out that you should follow what application manual says. :wall: I'm out of here


----------



## tac1 (May 22, 2011)

*Nanolex*

Nanolex Si3D easy to apply, excellent results, more reflective than earlier Nanolex sealants. Durability unknown.
Have not used CQ UK.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you're missing the point totally of what a sample actually is - why would Nanolex give away full-size bottles? they would soon start loosing money, its obvious the sample bottle is going to be small. Expecting a full sized bottle as a free sample is just expecting a bit too much really.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> I think you're missing the point totally of what a sample actually is - why would Nanolex give away full-size bottles? they would soon start loosing money, its obvious the sample bottle is going to be small. Expecting a full sized bottle as a free sample is just expecting a bit too much really.


Of course it is too much. I don't expected nothing just asked a simple question from Florian. He has pointed out that 10ml is enough to do whole car but instruction manual says otherwise. Is it so hard to understand


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

I used Si3D on my car over the weekend. BWM 3 Series E92. Used approximately 20ml of the 30ml bottle. The surface feels silky smooth and beading is brilliant. The instructions are easy to follow and the product is very easy to apply. I would highly recommend. Although, i have no experience with CQUK so could not comment on their equivalent product.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

WarrenJ said:


> I used Si3D on my car over the weekend. BWM 3 Series E92. Used approximately 20ml of the 30ml bottle. The surface feels silky smooth and beading is brilliant. The instructions are easy to follow and the product is very easy to apply. I would highly recommend. Although, i have no experience with CQUK so could not comment on their equivalent product.


what applicator did you use?


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

20 mil on a 3 series; hopefully I can eek a full i20 out of my sample (rain forecast again all weekend though :-( )


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I used just about 10 ml or less from he cquk. Used on glass and trim also.


----------



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

greymda said:


> what applicator did you use?


I had used a throw-away microfibre applicator pad.


----------

